# my family is drinking nourishing herbal infusions!



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Just got back from the Midwest Womens Herbal Conference - all jazzed up and motivated to increase my family's health even more. Resolved to introduce drinking nourishing herbal infusions, ala Susun Weed, to the rest of my family. I've drunk them off and on for years but never tried to get the kids or dh to drink them.

I've been making a gallon of infusions each day - and I think we could go through 1.5 gallons if I made them! 2 adults, 2 kids. The kids are guzzling them. Nettles with a bit of Tulsi, Red Clover with a sprig of fresh mint, and Oat Straw so far. I'm going to introduce Comfrey this week but keep it to perhaps once a week rotation - and also going to try a blend specific to healing the GI system as soon as some more herbs on order arrive. 

An infusion is different than a tea in that you use more herbs and steep them for 6-12 hours before straining. For 1/2 gallon I use 1 full cup of herb, cover, and let stand on the counter till I strain and refrigerate. 

Fingers crossed that we can keep this up for months and months! Never dreamed that it would be so easy to get them to accept.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My kid loves infusions of nettles, peppermint and bee balm!
I make it by the gallon and stick it in the fridge.
So refreshing on hot days.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you have more info/ link to learn more about making them?
Thanks


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

haley1 said:


> Do you have more info/ link to learn more about making them?
> Thanks


Haley, the instructions are as easy as what I posted above - 1 cup to 1/2 gallon of boiling water, steeped 6-12 hours.

Google Susun Weed Nourishing Infusions and you'll find more info than you thought could exist!


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Sipping on nettle/peppermint infusion right this second!  So refreshing. I started on nettle infusions a few years ago to increase my iron. Works wonders for my energy level. I'm not a big fan of the flavor by itself, but adding a little peppermint makes it terrific, especially when it's steaming hot outside. 
Glad you had fun at the conference- and it's awesome that you've gotten the family to start drinking it too. I'm heading to the SE Wise Woman Herbal Conference this October; Susun Weed will be there. Woot!
~nyx


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Nyx, I can't get the nettles down without a little something else added anymore either - tulsi is my fav at the moment. Might try some apple mint next time!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

cathleenc said:


> Haley, the instructions are as easy as what I posted above - 1 cup to 1/2 gallon of boiling water, steeped 6-12 hours.
> 
> Google Susun Weed Nourishing Infusions and you'll find more info than you thought could exist!


Thanks


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wonder how they would be steeped in kambucha, best of both worlds :clap:


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Boiling your kombucha would kill all the good probiotics. Using cold kombucha to steep would not extract all the vitamins and minerals.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I meant cold soak, maybe not all but extra long soak might get lots :happy:

Can you get nettles online?


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes you can buy them online. I get most things I don't grow myself from Mountain Rose Herbs. I've never infused nettle (or any herb) in kombucha, but I have done several in vinegar to extract the minerals. It normally takes several weeks of infusion to get the goodness. Might be easier to just make the boiling water-based infusion then blend with kombucha before drinking? Just a suggestion...it might work well, who knows? 
~nyx


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Cathleen I love tulsi- will have to try with nettles. Thanks!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Nyxchik, oatstraw with cinnamon and orange peel is out of this world delicious!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I started drinking herbal infusions four years ago... Quite the coincidence, after reading a book by Susun Weed, watching some of her youtubes, also checking out her site. 

Comfrey Infusion tastes a lot like cucumbers to me. I enjoy Nettle Infusion, too. Haven't gotten into the blends, but will sure try some of them out now!


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

cathleen- Mmm, I love oatstraw by itself. I'll bet it's especially good with the cinnamon and orange peel in fall/winter. Do you add them at the beginning of the infusion to steep the whole time? Does it get bitter? I've used them in tea blends but never an infusion.
~nyx


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, put the cinnamon and orange peel in at the beginning. For 1/2 gallon I use only 1-4" cinnamon stick.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

When I first started making mine, I made infusions. We need more minerals so I started doing a decoction of horsetail and oatstraw. Got my hubby so addicted, he now makes it when the gallon jug is running low. We probably go through a gallon every few days.


----------

